# Acura RSX Turbo



## EvoG (May 2, 2010)

Went out the other night with my buddy and his boosted RSX! (very fun car) Anyways I told him to pull off in a location i been wanting to shoot and here is the shot!







EvoG Photography
My Flickr
Tumblr


----------



## scorpion_tyr (May 2, 2010)

Boosted? You rode around in a stolen car, and then did a photoshoot with it?


----------



## Wozza (May 2, 2010)

haha a turbo on one of those would be mental. Beautiful car, and really nice clean pic of it.


----------



## LewDacris (May 2, 2010)

No no no, why would you put a turbo on a Honda.....sorry Acura, whatever. I like my Hondas (Acuras) high revving and N/A.....how they should be.

Nice pic though. :thumbup: Car looks well clean. I like the smoothness in the rear quarter panel, very glossy.


----------



## EvoG (May 2, 2010)

scorpion_tyr said:


> Boosted? You rode around in a stolen car, and then did a photoshoot with it?



you must be challenged or don't know anything about cars...

anyways thanks for the comments guys  the car is put together really well holding about 13lbs of  boost or something like that it is very clean apart from most of the  honda or acuras that try to pull it off... I agree though its nice to see a mean built n/a honda or acura


----------



## Houghwya (May 3, 2010)

The front tire looks a little low. But not bad for a FWD car.


----------



## thirdkid (May 3, 2010)

Boosted hondas FTW or acuras. VTEC turbo is ballsy and has some kick. Nice pic btw. Loving the brightness and the black on white


----------



## thirdkid (May 3, 2010)

What was ur light set up?


----------



## ghache (May 3, 2010)

Wozza said:


> haha a turbo on one of those would be mental. Beautiful car, and really nice clean pic of it.


 

boosted means it has a turbo  or a supercharger.


----------



## EvoG (May 3, 2010)

thirdkid said:


> What was ur light set up?




One spotlight softboxed


----------



## SusanMart (May 4, 2010)

nice car, nice photo, but I would get rid of the white background...

Congrats on your dream came true))))


----------



## pbrr1der (May 4, 2010)

LewDacris said:


> No no no, why would you put a turbo on a Honda.....sorry Acura, whatever. I like my Hondas (Acuras) high revving and N/A.....how they should be.
> 
> Nice pic though. :thumbup: Car looks well clean. I like the smoothness in the rear quarter panel, very glossy.


 

I disagree!  I like my muscle cars high revving and n/a, or boosted like crazy.  Hondas need alot of boost or they sound like a pissed off bumblebee!  Sorry import fans, but its the truth


----------



## EvoG (May 4, 2010)

pbrr1der said:


> LewDacris said:
> 
> 
> > No no no, why would you put a turbo on a Honda.....sorry Acura, whatever. I like my Hondas (Acuras) high revving and N/A.....how they should be.
> ...



haha i am an import fan and i take no offense. It is the truth for most imports...


----------



## EvoG (May 4, 2010)

SusanMart said:


> nice car, nice photo, but I would get rid of the white background...
> 
> Congrats on your dream came true))))



ah idk the reason I went with a white background was all because I wanted it to go with the highlights I knew I would get with a soft box.. Since i wasn't running my strobes I needed to run a long exposure and being night time I didn't want to get some wacky colors happening. I do agree though i wanna do another one near a brick background of some sort if I can find one in pitch black. Thanks for the advice!


----------

